# TIRED of STRIPPED GEARS in FOREMAN 500



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Im tired of stripping gears in my honda foreman 500, the guy who installed new gears in it said I could turn 29.5 skinny outlaws. Why did I have to believe him? Anyway I put 28 skinny vamps on it. IT IS TIME FOR A GEAR REDUCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But im BROKE buget is $0 to $200 max PLEASE note Im 12 and dont have my own paypal pm me if you have one best to be local so I can pay CASH!!!! thanks.​


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

who did your install??? but for 200 bucks good luck even buying just the gears. on average for a 35% reduction its around 350 for just the gears plus your stock clutch baskey and primary gear. i know a guy who did mine and he also builds them for 500 installed. And yes with the 35 it will turn 29.5s with ease


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Jerry did the install


----------

